# Curtis Homepro with 99 Tacoma



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Just thought I would give an update on the plow set-up I came to get after talking to a few of you on here. It was the Curtis Homepro 3000 on a 99 Taco. Finally got some snow here in Jersey...so I finally got to give it a reals test. And well....not so good! It was just to much snow. 2 ft and sometimes more in areas with drifts. The tranny overheated on several occassions and I had to stop to let it cool down. Truck just didnt have the power to properly push that amount of snow around, it did do it in the end, but it was too much on the truck. The plow itself was great although i had some light problems. something I have already been back to the installer for but apparently wasnt fixed. when the left blinker is put on, both blinkers flash. so i guess im going back again to the installer. pain in the ass, cause he aint close! So all in all, im happy with the plow, but i think it needs to be on a different truck! Time to go bigger maybe and with a tranny cooler.


----------



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

by the way...anyone come across this? I went to drain the coolant for a change and noticed that the curtis mount completly blocked access to the drain! i didnt have time to mess around so gave up right away, anyone have to deal with this??


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Couple of questions.*

Unfortunately you found the weak link in the Taco - You shoulda went stick! You will definitely need the tranny cooler - I'd look at the TRD one that Toyota sells for the Taco.

Two suggestions though - did you have any/enough ballast? At least 400#.

And were you plowing in low range??? Six or 4 banger, there isn't enough torque to move lots of snow without using low range.

We were out in the same storm with a 4 cyl stick, ballasted to the hilt and had no problems. And it would have done even better with some turkey wings...

No it wasn't the F250 with the 8' pro but run in low range it did fine. And for 11+ hours of plowing it averaged over 10mpg... not bad!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

interesting....although I have never tested my 96 4RUnner with the 6'8" snoway plow like that, I have never had transmission problems. I have an auto with a trans cooler..... I have pushed 18" with no problems..... 4-5 hours at a time....

I have a 6 cyl....... If you get the cooler that may be all you need....

Derek


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

I hear good things from other online toyota forums about this tranny cooler...... HERE

Just as good as the TRD one and a hell of a lot cheaper (I always use toyota parts but their tranny cooler is way overpriced IMO).


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow that's what they call a truck these days? My s-10 blazer thats 6 years older and 157,000 miles on the original trans shifts like a champ, and has plenty of power. Overheating the transmission? Jeeze, need a lil more momentum I think too.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*it needs...*

It needs a small block swap!!!


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> Wow that's what they call a truck these days? My s-10 blazer thats 6 years older and 157,000 miles on the original trans shifts like a champ, and has plenty of power. Overheating the transmission? Jeeze, need a lil more momentum I think too.


s-10 and a Tacoma don't even belong in the same sentence!! 
The Tacoma is absolutly bomb-proof. Never knock a Toyota!!


----------



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

It is a stick, 5-spd and a 4-banger..but no i wasnt useing low range and i had over 400 lbs ballast in the bed....how much is it to have a cooler installed? i just had tranny wrk done and it cost me 2 grand, prob should have had it done then but 2 grand was too much already!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*A tranny cooler for a stick????*



ThePusherMan said:


> It is a stick, 5-spd and a 4-banger..but no i wasnt useing low range and i had over 400 lbs ballast in the bed....how much is it to have a cooler installed? i just had tranny wrk done and it cost me 2 grand, prob should have had it done then but 2 grand was too much already!


No offense intended but how did you know your tranny is overheating????

Honestly I've plowed with Toys since 1989 and never had problems with any manual trannies... and most of the trucks saw 100+ miles a day highway use when there was no snow...


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

yea that does sound odd........tranny probably wasnt overheating if its a stick shift......

was it your engine temp that was high?

plus if youre gonna get 2 ft of snow you should probably plow with the storm.......2 ft at a time is tough on any truck no matter how big.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Low range!!!!*



Averysdad said:


> yea that does sound odd........tranny probably wasnt overheating if its a stick shift......
> 
> was it your engine temp that was high?
> 
> plus if youre gonna get 2 ft of snow you should probably plow with the storm.......2 ft at a time is tough on any truck no matter how big.


Averysdad, You're right about that and since he wasn't using low range I'm sure the clutch wasn't too happy either!

Pusherman, my suggestion is to push in low range - the 2.7 does not have enough displacement or low end torque to push that kind of snow in high range.
Lugging the engine pushing that much snow is bad on lots of things from the engine to the clutch, to mainshaft and countershaft bearings in the tranny. 
Plowing with a 4 banger takes a completely different driving technique compared to just "stab n steer" with full size trucks.


----------



## ThePusherMan (Nov 25, 2005)

well all the smoke from the tranny is was gave it away for me. i was getting a rattleing noise the week before i plowed, and i think it just accelerated the problem. i ended up having to replace the cluster shaft along with a bearing, ring and seal kit. never had a problem with the clutch. in fact its the smoothest clutch i have ever had. except now its a bit tight after the wrk that was done.
I know it was a lot of snow to push, and i didnt have the option to push with the storm. i just had a tuff time with it, truck seemed to struggle. 
can u explain that "driving technique" sixpack? would appreciate it. I've plowed with a stick before but it was in a front loader, so it wasnt quite the same.
thanks


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Use low range, and for the trucks sake, try to push with the storm. Pushing 2' feet all at once is hard on anything.


----------

